# Storm Arwen hits the North of England , Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland  and causes 100 mph winds and death



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

*More than 80,000 homes have been left without electricity after the UK was battered by Storm Arwen *
*A man in Northern Ireland was killed after a falling tree landed on his car amid high winds on Friday evening      *
*Met Office has said amber and yellow warnings for gales of up to 70mph remain in place on Saturday*
*Police urged people to travel only if absolutely necessary today after roads were closed by fallen debris*
_Wind speeds reached 87mph in Orlock Head, County Down. Inverbervie on the north-east coast of Scotland saw gusts of 78mph, while Aberporth in Wales saw speeds of 77mph.

Merseyside Fire and Rescue Service said it had been dealing with a 'large' number of incidents late on Friday 'caused by the current weather conditions including many fallen trees and roofs being blown off structures'.  

The Met Office described the conditions as 'horrendous' and people also reported power cuts. Northern Powergrid said severe gales had caused power cuts for more than 55,000 customers, mainly in the Northumberland, County Durham and Tyne and Wear areas. 

Footage showed howling winds whipping up the North Sea in Fraserburgh, Aberdeenshire, and snowfall elsewhere, including in Redcar, Yorkshire, and Whitley Bay, Northumberland.

North West Motorway Police said around 120 lorries were 'stuck in the snow' on the M62 at junctions 21 and 22 and urged motorists to avoid the area. Tweeting pictures of the motorway blanketed in white, they said snow ploughs had been deployed.

A Met Office statement said: 'People should stay away from the coast as waves and debris are a danger to life.'_


Here in the south we were very fortunate , not to have suffered this...altho; we do have strong winds and heavy rain today


----------



## oldpop (Nov 27, 2021)

I was looking at a weather map a few days ago and saw that thing churning up the North Atlantic. It was huge.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Another person dead, ( 3) and more destruction today....












Winds have reached up to 130mphin many places...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)

That's a pretty bad storm. I believe 84 mile per hour winds is equal to a category one hurricane so you guys really got clobbered.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> That's a pretty bad storm. I believe 84 mile per hour winds is equal to a category one hurricane so you guys really got clobbered.


Increased to 130mph winds today... another person dead...

All  areas of the Uk have been affected particularly the east cost from the midlands right up into the North of Scotland ( hoping all is well at @Capt Lightning home)...and although we in the south have had heavy rain and sleet since yesterday, with freezing high winds we had no reported structural damage until an hour or so ago...

White City, London


----------



## Llynn (Nov 27, 2021)

WOW!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2021)

Good grief, where did this come from?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 27, 2021)

Oh, wow.  That's horrible, especially for people without power in the cold.  Also hoping @Capt Lightning is okay!


----------



## funsearcher! (Nov 27, 2021)

So sorry to hear about this! Prayers for all who are impacted!


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

That thing is a beast.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Oh, wow.  That's horrible, especially for people without power in the cold.  Also hoping @Capt Lightning is okay!


over 100,000 people now without power...in the dark, and cold and wet


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

You are okay @hollydolly  ?   ... and your daughter?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> You are okay @hollydolly  ?   ... and your daughter?


thanks for asking Bonnie, but yes we're ok here in the south of England ...altho' DD lives 2 hours north of me she's got pretty much the same weather as here, which is High Winds, heavy rain and sleet, and Very cold... but not in the same strength and devastation as those further up country and on the East coast..


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

What a storm   ....  glad you're  okay and DD


----------



## oldpop (Nov 27, 2021)

The people of the U.K. are a tough bunch. Time to pull together and help each other to recover. I am praying to my higher power for all of you.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 28, 2021)

Sorry I haven't been able to post due to loss of power in N.E. Scotland.

After the recent storms, power cuts, blocked roads etc.... now we have snow! Without power we had no heating except the fire in the lounge and had to rely on the cooker in the campervan for our meals. Thankfully the power was only off for about 30 hours, but we're still experiencing minor outages.  We had very little damage here, only a couple of broken panes in the greenhouse.  Next door neighbours garden shed was blown off its foundations!  Our friends at their smallholding had worse problems as they have their own well and purification system.  Without power they ran out of fresh water.

Here is a pic taken outside my front door at 9.45 this morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to post due to loss of power in N.E. Scotland.
> 
> After the recent storms, power cuts, blocked roads etc.... now we have snow! Without power we had no heating except the fire in the lounge and had to rely on the cooker in the campervan for our meals. Thankfully the power was only off for about 30 hours, but we're still experiencing minor outages.  We had very little damage here, only a couple of broken panes in the greenhouse.  Next door neighbours garden shed was blown off its foundations!  Our friends at their smallholding had worse problems as they have their own well and purification system.  Without power they ran out of fresh water.
> 
> ...


very pleased to hear everything is relatively well with you Capt, I was concerned for you and yours.. ...that beautiful scene belies the storm that went before it...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 28, 2021)

Our friends called this morning asking if we could give them fresh water and charge up torches for them.  Their house is on a different power circuit and there are overhead cable problems.  Looks like they will have another day without power.  They've just gone to the shops to buy more  candles in case they need them.  The power outage has also killed the mobile phone service over a large area, so I'm having to rely on the pathetically slow BT network.

ps. When they arrived back, they reported that ASDA had lost its roof.


----------

